# Keeping Lovebirds



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I've been researching into keeping Lovebirds for the best part of a month now, and can't really find any decent,solid information, could somebody send me a link to a decent caresheet or state the vital needs for these birds please?
The main questions i have: 
Do these birds prefer wider cages, or vertical, or does this not have any effect?
Are they a bird you can "handle" so to speak, or are they more delicate and a pet to watch due to their size?
How vocal are they? particularly at night, i'd prefer a bird that wont be too vocal when i'm trying to sleep, for obvious reasons.
Can they be kept in a decent sized groups, or are they strictly to be kept in pairs?
: victory:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

they are very vocal!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

white said:


> they are very vocal!


I had a pair and they screamed the house down ! 

They also use their beaks to hang onto stuff and climb ( like most birds do anyway =P ) but god dam it them hurt when they bite.

My blue masked one used to dive bomb me every time i walked into the room =D

My make tiel bites me now and again when hes in the arsey mood but id rather him bite me than a lovebird lol

Edit to add: mine were in a tall avairy type cage with plenty to do and seemed to do fine in it.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

them being very vocal rules them out then, cockatiels look like the safest bet, Another question i had, Are they (cockatiels) ok in a garage, obviously in a large cage, but outside in a garage.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

My female tiel likes to talk to the voices in her head =D

She also loves screaming the house down and i hear my neighbor telling her to shut up and banging on the wall LOL

She can scream all she likes for me when his screaming brats start at night and morning.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> My female tiel likes to talk to the voices in her head =D
> 
> She also loves screaming the house down and i hear my neighbor telling her to shut up and banging on the wall LOL
> 
> She can scream all she likes for me when his screaming brats start at night and morning.


:lol2::lol2::lol2: Would be ideal as i also have noisy neighbors!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have 8...in my opinion they need the biggest cage you can get as they are little birds with huge brains and they are much more like a large parrot. Get hand reared ones as they are not social with people and they will bite you and break your skin and it hurts.  They are more suitable as aviary birds if you get parent reared ones, but it needs to be an indoor or extremely well insulated warm aviary. They are the most vocal birds i've ever heard in the day, but at night mine are silent. They can be kept in groups, many people don't recommend this but mine are in a group and they're fine. Never keep them in a group in a tiny cage though, they will be attack each other. You ideally need a water and food bowl per pair and a perch per pair as well, they will have a particular area in the cage where they sit and eat etc and it will be their place.  PM me if you want any more info i can try and help


----------



## petebolland (Mar 17, 2010)

*lovebirds*

love birds are the most wrongly named birds in aviculture they are extremely entertaining and when you get a bonded pair ontheir own can be extremely loving but bring further LOVEBIRDS INTO THE EQUATION and ww 3 breaks out i have 2colonies of lovebirds who are reasonably well behaved (and quieter than my tiels ) but were all brought together at an early age if further birds were introduced all perchs were removed cleaned and not replaced for at least two days in different positions and except for a few notable exceptions have been successful also i have found long cages are preferred to high ones one colony are fischers the others peach faced best of luck pete


----------

